# OC settings keep resetting



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I am using the processor Intel E6750 (Core2 Duo 2.66GHz), with the motherboard Gigabyte GA-P35-S3. It is multiplier locked, however I can increase the front side bus (FSB). Understandably, this increases the frequency of the memory and PCI as well.

At first I managed to increase the processor to 3.0GHz (333MHz), and it was stable. The information showed up correctly in CoreTemp.
Then I tried upping it to 3.6GHz (450MHz). Afterwards even 3.2GHz or 4.0GHz, it can handle the heat very easily. However CoreTemp shows that it keeps defaulting back to (333MHz), but in the BIOS it didn't change back to the default or anything. I don't think the information is wrong either, because when I put the CPU under load the temperatures reflect the original frequencies.

So my question is, how can I make it keep the over-clocked setting when in Windows?

For those who might have been following my other threads, yup, things seem pretty stable.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

When I first started overclocking I did it exactly the same as you. Till I read that in order for your system to be stable you have to set the memory frequency and pci-e frequency independently. Bring the ram down to it's rated clockspeed or near as possible and the pci-e down to the default of 100mhz. It might be that it's throttling the system because of the high ram or pci speed, not too sure, I only got BSOD's when my ram was set too high but it's worth a shot in your case.

Is the PC under load when it "defaults" back to 333mhz. I've installed the CoreTemp gadget for Windows 7 and in idle mode most of the time it is about 1,60ghz-1,80ghz slower ie running at about 2,3ghz as opposed to my overclock of 4,10ghz.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I may or may not be able to underclock the PCI speed. As for the memory, I can't go below 2.0, so underclocking it isn't possible, only setting it as Auto is (assuming it will automatically underclock for me).

You are probably right, the RAM isn't that high end, so although I have heat spreaders installed on them they can't perform that well. Underclocking is only possible via the FSB, which is the same thing I am trying to increase for overclocking purposes. This sucks.

The multiplier does automatically adjust between X6 and X8 (probably to save power and heat), however I do run Prime95. If the settings had stuck, then I would have gotten higher temperatures. But I ended up with the same temperatures of a non-overclocked CPU. So not only has the FSB gone back to the default (note: it doesn't change), but the temperatures prove this too.

This is all crazy, because I managed to overclock the CPU to 3.0GHz, and now I can't. Why?

Oh, and try out the gadgets from addgadget. Their CPU gadget uses CoreTemp to check the temperature. I've used it the whole time.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

On pg49 of your mobo manual are the settings for the PCI-E. Just check if it's got an option of 100mhz then that is at least done. I can't believe you cannot underclock your ram more. I could downclock my ram right to 667mhz and lower which they say may cause instability.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I see what you mean. Nah, it didn't get me that option. I can adjust the CPU multiplier (between 6 and 8 X, since it is locked), CPU host frequency (FSB), and System Memory Multiplier (SPD).

I nudged the host frequency / FSB up only a little bit higher than the default, but still no changes identified.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

You say that when you run Prime95 that your temps look the same as a non-overclocked pc. What does CoreTemp say about the actual clockspeed and not the temp, maybe it is running at the overclocked speed and the temps are just not that accurate.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is C1E and Speedstep enabled or disabled in the bios?


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I've learned one thing. If the computer restarts twice, then the settings didn't apply successfully. The one thing that works is a little bit of patience and perseverance. When two restarts happen, I need to double check ALL the settings since a lot of them go back to Auto or their defaults.

I have managed to bring it up to 3.0Ghz and 3.2Ghz (Core Temp understands this), but face problems with 4.0Ghz. On the 4.0Ghz, this is when the double restarts happen, even if I put the memory multiplier to 2.0 (800 1000) and PCIe to Auto or 100Mhz (standard frequency).
I don't think it is the PCIe frequency that is the problem. Instead it is probably the memory multiplier since it can't go low enough to counter the host frequency going up, causing it to reach 1000Mhz when ideally it should stay at 800Mhz (which is reached at 400Mhz host frequency and 3.2Ghz CPU).

I don't have an explanation for when the BIOS says one thing (even when checking), while Core Temp said another.

Johnny, although I don't fully trust the temperatures, I do have faith in the settings being shown as correct.
wrench, you tell me, judging by my attached image. It probably doesn't. But at least my voltages are automatically managed.

I fear I may be stuck at 3.2Ghz due to my memory. Do you think I would need higher frequency RAM to get past this?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Sometimes when overclocking the AUTO voltage setting prohibits the PC from booting and BSOD's. That's the case I had with my E2160 @ 3,00ghz until I set the voltage to 1,45v, that I picked up from other users. I had to back it down to 2,70ghz in summer as it got too hot and subsequently I reduced the volts also to about 1,41v. My current rig runs under AUTO voltage setting and works perfectly and reaches a max of just over 1,44v I think, a little over the max the CPU can take, but no issues. You could try finding out what your CPU's voltage range is and check if it's not that, that is preventing a stable overclock. Higher rated ram might help, but on my previous system I overclocked my 800mhz ram (Transcend JetFlash Ram DDR2-800) to 1001mhz with no issues and they didn't even have heatspreaders or any form of cooling except case cooling. Too high volts on the CPU can also cause extra heat, that I have actually seen. I tried to set my volts (on my old system) to where it just boots with the lowest possible volt setting to curb the temps a bit better.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a Corsair H70 water cooling kit on my CPU, along with a fan controller that I adjust as I watch the temperatures change (or as I deal with expected CPU load). Temperatures range from 17 degrees minimum, to 43 degrees maximum. 23 degrees idle. I've got a good amount of headroom left to overclock with, since cooling is more effective the higher the temperature becomes. After all, I can't seem to drop the temperature much whether I run one fan on the H70 on low, or both at full blast. I'll have to look up the voltage range for the E6750 unless someone already knows what it is. But that sounds like I would have to manage the voltages manually, correct?

My RAM has heat spreaders installed. So being able to overclock them would be appreciated. Overclocking the CPU further as a result would also be appreciated.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Your volt range is from 0,85v - 1,5v. The only other thing to tweak now ARE the voltages. You could try first at 1,4v and see if it helps. Not sure if it would help your problem though. You could try overclocking your Ram marginally to see if it works. This is really an anomaly that I've never experienced or heard of before.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm busy reading on another forum where the guy has the same issue and someone told him to replace the CMOS battery even though his date/time displayed correctly and it solved the problem for him. Extract from poster: "I purchased a new CMOS battery, let the CMOS reset after removing the battery, Now running 3 ghz stable and all my settings are sticking". 

That's also worth a look at. Maybe a new battery.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check the battery voltage on the PC health page, I would tend to think it was more a case of removing the battery cleared the CMOS installing the new immaterial.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

I may have missed something here, but did you bump your RAM voltage at all? Do you have any headroom for it?

When I did my E8500, I had to bump from 1.8v (default) to 2.1v (Corsair Dominator DDR2) to get out of the double post/bios reset issue. Was able to get is stable after that.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

400MHz (FSB), 3.2GHz (x8 CPU), 800MHz RAM (2.0 SPD), 100MHz PCIe - STABLE

425MHz (FSB), 3.4GHz (x8 CPU), 850MHz RAM (2.0 SPD), 100MHz PCIe - BSOD, but at least it gets into Windows and to the login screen.

500MHz (FSB), 4.0GHz (x8 CPU), 1000MHz RAM (2.0 SPD), 100MHz PCIe - Restart, fail safe defaults put in place in the BIOS.

I will still have to look into the whole battery replacement thing, since that is a cheap thing to do. Haven't spotted the battery voltage in the BIOS before though.

As for the voltages for the components, maybe I'll give that another try, however they are always + values. May have to have some fun with that.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the ram set to auto or manual?
You may want to set the ram manually(lower) so that raising the FSB does not raise the ram speed above the rated speed


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

The RAM is set to SPD 2.0. Auto keeps going to some kind of higher default. But I can't lower the SPD any lower. In a nutshell, I can't lower the RAM speed. I shall contact Gigabyte about this one, and see if they can provide any other useful information.

I find it strange how sensitive the RAM is to higher frequencies. Would a new set of RAM get past this? And if so, what one?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What ram are you currently using?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

never let the ram go past its rated speed.

Also some motherboards havea default setting for RAM. For instance my mobo can take RAM upto 1333 but default any ram past 800MHz to 800MHz and you have to manually adjust. I have encountered this on a few asus boards and they dont like the ram going below 600ish

Check that your board is not doing this, manually set the ram if it is then overclock.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

On my previous overclocked E2160 rig with an ASUS P5QL Pro motherboard, I could take my Transcend Jetflash Ram modules (2x1gb DDR2-800 Dual Channel) up to a max of 1001mhz without any stability issues or BSOD's. They also say on the right-hand side in the BIOS that anything below 667mhz could cause system instability.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> What ram are you currently using?


You don't like clicking the whole My System dropdown do you? 

I'm lacking things to say, since I haven't really given the whole battery replacement thing a shot. And didn't get to contacting Gigabyte about the motherboard yet. Still.... here I was hoping that my RAM was overclockable since I put heat spreaders onto it. Since my BIOS handles the RAM voltages automatically, would I be right to assume that overclocking the RAM would also have the voltages automatically adjusted for me? Because if increasing the voltage to the RAM is what it takes to stabilise a higher clock rate, and the BIOS isn't truly doing it automatically, then I will have to do it manually. I might also have to manually adjust other voltages such as the Vcore. And... find out what a safe voltage is. Jeez, seems like a whole lot of work for me. Unless I purchase some RAM.

I am realising a trend here though. As the frequency goes up, so does the latency. I take it going in the direction of higher frequency is better than lower latency?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When overclocking it's best to adjust manually.
I got out of the habit of checking the drop down after hearing no that's my old system too many times:grin:


----------

